# Meet Eva and Lizzie!!



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

These are the 2 girls that I'm keeping from my oops litters! 


Meet Lizzie


























And Eva


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

that big already!!!?!!? wow! cuties!


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

what little cuties!!!!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

is eva nakie with a spot of curly hair? thats sooooooo cuttttttteeee


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yupp shes naked with this random black patch on her face!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Unusual! But SO adorable!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable! But you're mistaken, those are the girls from your oops litter that I'm stealing! They're absolutly precious!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

they're beautiful! <3


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww, I love the hairless!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

hairless babies are absolutely adorable


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Aww, Lizzie is so cute! Her ears are so adorable, I want to steal her XD


----------

